# Starting a raw diet for allergy-ridden dog



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello!

I need a little advice from the pros... I have a 7 year old female rat terrier who is currently alternating between 2 kibbles (Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream & Solid Gold Holistique Blend). Way back when I first got her at 8 weeks, I started her on a raw diet... specifically Wendy Volhard's Natural Diet. Well, after about a year I slowly transitioned her to a high quality kibble. I didn't want to, but due to time constaints in my life, it was necessary. Anyhow, she developed horrible allergies which we both have been battling together for years. Now, she's nearing 8 years old in a few months, and I want to transition her back to raw in hopes of keeping her as healthy as possible in her senior years and wiping out her allergies (hopefully!). So, I was wondering what would be a good start for a 12 lb. rat terrier who's allergic to chicken (all poultry & feathers actually), wheat, eggs, dairy, carrots and peas... I'm so rusty with this raw food stuff & have no idea where to start. 

Thanks!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you know for a fact that your dog is allergic to RAW chicken, as opposed to _cooked_ chicken? Most allergy tests only test for allergic response to the cooked protein, which is different from its raw counterpart. Allergies to any raw meat in dogs is extremely rare.


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Huh... I didn't know that... So, then no, I have no idea if she's allergic to raw chicken. Interesting...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.volhard.com/uploads/wendy-volhard’s-natural-diet-recipe.pdf

is this how you originally started?

whilst many feed a diet of raw protein, veggies, grains and fruit....plus supplementations.....

i can only tell you what i feed my dogs...

protein - chicken, turkey, pork, fish, beef, organs and bone....we have since branced out into other animals and other parts of animals, fowls, and fishes.....

but i feed no dairy, no veggies, no fruits, no grains.....


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

hi bindi,my dog too has been battling allergy,i presumed a contact allergy i switched her 3 months ago ,and today shes been totally itch free,shes been wearing a tshirt for the last month and i tried her with it off and no scratching,her belly and pits are clear and not at all hot,i thought she was allergic to grass and carpet but shes been on both today with no reaction at all ,as posted above, your dog may not be allergic to fresh chicken so perhapa its worth a try ,good luck,karen


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> Do you know for a fact that your dog is allergic to RAW chicken, as opposed to _cooked_ chicken? Most allergy tests only test for allergic response to the cooked protein, which is different from its raw counterpart. Allergies to any raw meat in dogs is extremely rare.


Yep I agree with this, I would say that you have a high probability to be able to do any/all RAW with her! I know with our pug/x that he is VERY allergic to chicken, gets bald spots that turn to sores if fed any kibble with chicken in it for very long!(I was buying a food that had lamb as the #1 protein, but had chicken fat in it and he and his sister both started looking sooo nasty!) But now, after a month on RAW he is still looking GREAT! (Chicken has been out #1 protein!)


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Bindi said:


> Huh... I didn't know that... So, then no, I have no idea if she's allergic to raw chicken. Interesting...


Yeah, unfortunately most veterinarians are clueless when it comes to diagnosing allergies, and even of the ones that know this, most won't tell you because then they have to directly or indirectly suggest you feed raw, which most simply won't do. Meanwhile, animals all over the globe suffer needlessly.

I suggest you start with fresh, bone-in pieces of chicken and/or cornish hen. Your dog should be able to handle almost any part of the cornish hen, and at least the wings and necks from a chicken. Since this is an allergy issue, take special care to make sure you do NOT buy enhanced chicken. This is any chicken with "flavor enhancers". "broth", or sodium in it. Plain "retained" water is okay. Do not feed any vegetables or grains of any kind, nor dairy. See what happens. I'd be surprised if your dog had any issues with this.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you look at the nutrition label on most foods, the sodium level will tell you whether or not something is enhanced.

try to get chicken that has less than 80 mg of sodium per serving....


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

magicre said:


> http://www.volhard.com/uploads/wendy-volhard’s-natural-diet-recipe.pdf


You can tell I'm a newbie when it comes to feeding dogs. I had no idea anyone could come with anything as crap as this and try make it sound like a natural way of feeding :yuck:
It's even worse than selling "breakfast cereals" with 50% sugar to kids and call them healty. Or at least equally bad... 

Sorry for hijacking the thread :tongue:


----------



## Krisy1021 (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the allergies, I have a beagle who has allergies. Her paws are soooo bad she bites and bites and bites them and I still don't know what to do. I've posted on here a few times and got lots of help. I had to make sure the Raw chicken she was getting was fresh, I didn't leave the skin on it either. She has only been on raw about a month, month and a half and her bum itching has gotten tons better, but I am still having trouble with the paws part. We are still working on it though. Today I introduced a small sardine with her chicken leg. I haven't reached out to pork, beef etc yet. So far she is loving the chicken, bones and an organ once in a while for a treat. But it's defiantly a process and VERY intimidating. I was terrified and scared to start but now it's not so bad once you get the hang of it and TONS cheaper! She is more energetic now though, and just seems happier overall. But I do hope you find some help with those allergies because I"m having a terrible time with them.  Best of Luck to you and your dog will LOVE you for the raw


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahaa! Yeah, back when I first read about the Volhard "Natural Diet" & decided to utilize it on my pup, I was completely clueless. Now, years later, I've learned that dogs don't do well on wheat and several other ingredients included in that diet. That's why I decided to come here so all of you with thriving, "raw" dogs can enlighten me  

So, I am very curious to try raw chicken with her, but what else do you all include with the main protein as far as making it a completely rounded meal?? Oh! And by the way, I also currently supplement her with BioPreparation caps & I just feel that at this point, the BioPrep is probably doing all the work. Down with kibble! 

Thanks for the responses all! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Your dog will love a real raw diet and hopefully the allergies will get better with time and patience. Just keep us updated, I think I speak for us all when I say that we love good news :happy:
I don't have any experience of allergies in dogs, so unfortunately I can't help you there, but listen to the others. There are many people on here with experience.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Bindi said:


> Hahaa! Yeah, back when I first read about the Volhard "Natural Diet" & decided to utilize it on my pup, I was completely clueless. Now, years later, I've learned that dogs don't do well on wheat and several other ingredients included in that diet. That's why I decided to come here so all of you with thriving, "raw" dogs can enlighten me
> 
> So, I am very curious to try raw chicken with her, *but what else do you all include with the main protein as far as making it a completely rounded meal?*? Oh! And by the way, I also currently supplement her with BioPreparation caps & I just feel that at this point, the BioPrep is probably doing all the work. Down with kibble!
> 
> Thanks for the responses all! Very much appreciated!


Well right now we are only about a month into it so my boys get mostly chicken, but they also LOVE their turkey, lamb(well the 2 younger ones do, Leo is yet to like red meats,) veal, beef liver(I dry it for training treats as well!,) and fish. We shall be adding beef, venison, rabbit, goat, elk, buffalo, yak, and what ever else I can get a hold of!


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

So it's mainly just the raw protein like chicken, turkey, beef, etc...? Nothing else?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Bindi said:


> So it's mainly just the raw protein like chicken, turkey, beef, etc...? Nothing else?


you start with chicken....bone heavy. that is it for the first week or so. and keep an eye on the stool

how much does your dog weigh...overweight or underweight?

this method of eating is very simple once you are past transition and if you do the transition the easy way, then the whole thing is easy peasy.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Bindi, welcome. I know it sounds crazy but all dogs need are meat, bone and organ. You start with chicken and keep adding proteins slowly as your dog adjusts to each, when you have gone through all the different proteins you can get you can mix and match and pretty much feed anything. I have alot of dogs so chicken is a staple at our house, they also get lamb lung, all different kinds of beef, pork, turkey, duck (when I can get it cheap), lamb, fish and rabbit. They get nothing else. Today everyone got turkey necks and beef liver, tomorrow is chicken legs and pork kidney and a bit of beef. They love it, look great, fee great and are in amazing health. My last litter of puppies were downright serene and I attribute that to good breeding and an excellent diet. They are happy and satisfied.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Bindi said:


> So it's mainly just the raw protein like chicken, turkey, beef, etc...? Nothing else?


RAW is about 80% Muscle Meat, 10% Bone and 10% organs(with 1/2 of that being liver.) That is all average out. Meaning, my pug/x needs to have less bone then his "brothers", and its not as if you have to feed EXACTLY 80-10-5-5 everyday....you really go by how each dog's poop looks!:smile:


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, she is 12 - 13 lbs. and I would say she is just right... not overweight or underweight. As far as transition goes... just feed kibble & small amount of raw while gradually decreasing kibble and increasing the raw protein? Sorry, I'm just trying to make this as smooth as possible for my girl... and again, what else do you feed besides the raw protein?


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Heheh, yes this is crazy for me to fathom only feeding my dog raw meat and nothing else... I guess I'm still scarred from that silly Volhard diet! So, I suppose my main question now is the transition period from kibble to real food.... how much, how long, etc. etc. etc...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Bindi said:


> Ok, she is 12 - 13 lbs. and I would say she is just right... not overweight or underweight. As far as transition goes... just feed kibble & small amount of raw while gradually decreasing kibble and increasing the raw protein?
> *Nope, no transition period just cold turkey....or chicken(lol :tongue is best for their systems!:smile: As others have said you start out with bone heavy chicken, do about 0.26lbs-0.39lbs(2-3% of her 13lbs) split between 2 meals per day,and then adjust up or down if she appears to either loose or gain too much weight!*
> Sorry, I'm just trying to make this as smooth as possible for my girl... and again, what else do you feed besides the raw protein?


Nothing, its all about what they need as carnivores, which is meat, bone and organ! :smile:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Bindi said:


> Ok, she is 12 - 13 lbs. and I would say she is just right... not overweight or underweight. As far as transition goes... just feed kibble & small amount of raw while gradually decreasing kibble and increasing the raw protein? Sorry, I'm just trying to make this as smooth as possible for my girl... and again, what else do you feed besides the raw protein?


It's better to go cold turkey. Stop the kibble and go straight to full raw. Read this site, especially the section called "How to get started".

Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

YOu want to feed 2 - 3 % of her body weight. Yes only meat, bone and organ. Different varieties offer different nutrients. We go cold turkey as recommmended. Dinner is kibble next morning we started raw. My oldest was 10 when we started and did great. Sometimes they don't knwowhat to do with it. I scored some chicken legs so he could get small pieces off then he got the hang of it. My younger dogs didn't need much coaxing at all. Read the link in the previous post and keep us all posted on your progress, I can't imagine you won't be thrilled with the changes.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome Bindi :wave:

I'd just switch her over cold turkey as mentioned above. Feed her the last kibble meal as usual the night before, then start the next morning with a bone in piece of chicken or cornish game hen. Stick with chicken and chicken only for at least a week, maybe two. Bone in chicken, no organs. Good cuts to feed are backs & quarters. Sounds like you are feeding a smaller dog so wings & drumsticks may be appropriate. Feed 2-3% of the ideal adult weight. From there you can gradually start adding in new proteins one at a time, taking it very slow. 

I wouldn't say raw is a cure-all diet. But I do think it does one hell of a job of taking care of a lot of issues kibbles/cooked/processed foods create and FEED. Best of luck.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I took my dog to an allergist, but changed her diet before going to raw. He commented that since she was on raw he didn't need to change anything about her diet while treating her. So it seems he didn't even consider that she would be allergic to raw meat. 
He was very good didn't give her any pills for anything said with her shots and the changed diet she should clear up..... and she did if I could figure out how to post before and after photo you would be surprised at her transformation..


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Just for your information about allergies and older little dogs.....Chelsy had horrendous allergies her whole life and grew up eating only venison based products because she was supposedly allergic to anything else. Even foods like Orijen and TOTW made her horrendously sick and turned her skin flaming red and itchy. I switched her to raw at age 11 and found out she was not allergic to chicken at all. She never itches at all now and has not had colitis once since the switch. She is now 14 1/2 and still going and chicken is her main diet.


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, I've been researching like crazy since yesterday, read tons of testimonials and I am so excited to start this! 
Couple more questions:

1) On preymodelraw.com, it says it's recommended to fast for one day before starting, although a few of you said I could feed her last kibble meal tonight & start raw tomorrow morning... Should I fast her, or is it not completely necessary?

2) I'm a little baffled about the bone part. My girl is a complete food fanatic and tends to swallow things whole... especially when it involves food she really loves. I'm concerned about the bones for this reason... Do I cut them or what? Anyone else have small dogs that are little vaccuums and how do you go about feeding bones?


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Bindi said:


> Ok, I've been researching like crazy since yesterday, read tons of testimonials and I am so excited to start this!
> Couple more questions:
> 
> 1) On preymodelraw.com, it says it's recommended to fast for one day before starting, although a few of you said I could feed her last kibble meal tonight & start raw tomorrow morning... Should I fast her, or is it not completely necessary?


Every dog is different. Some will transition straight from kibble, some won't. The recommendation to fast is the safest course of action. In other words, a dog that might transition just fine without the fast, won't be hurt by fasting. But the dog that doesn't transition well straight from kibble will benefit immensely from fasting for a day. The problem is that you won't know whether your dog transitions easily or not until you switch. If you switch without fasting and it doesn't go well, it's too late to undo that. You THEN have to fast and try again. Better to just do it from the beginning to insure a better chance of success.



Bindi said:


> 2) I'm a little baffled about the bone part. My girl is a complete food fanatic and tends to swallow things whole... especially when it involves food she really loves. I'm concerned about the bones for this reason... Do I cut them or what? Anyone else have small dogs that are little vaccuums and how do you go about feeding bones?


If your dog is a gulper, feed it pieces of meat LARGER than it can swallow whole. That will force it to contemplate the meal and figure out how to chew it small enough to swallow it. But let the dog decide how much to chew it. They are very good at this.


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, so I fed her the usual breakfast this morning and nothing else... If I don't give her dinner tonight and start her on raw chicken tomorrow morning, is that technically a one day fast?? Sorry, I feel so silly asking all these questions, but I suppose it's the usual paranoia many first time raw feeders go through, right?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds good, you just want to give her time to digest the kibble because kibble and raw digest at different rates. Keep us posted, I am sure you will do just fine.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Bindi said:


> Ok, so I fed her the usual breakfast this morning and nothing else... If I don't give her dinner tonight and start her on raw chicken tomorrow morning, is that technically a one day fast?? Sorry, I feel so silly asking all these questions, but I suppose it's the usual paranoia many first time raw feeders go through, right?


she got brekkie...now she doesn't eat until tomorrow brekkie and it's a whole new world....we're here to hold your hand....everyone has held each other's hands and thank the universe, the dogs survived and so did we.....although i read there was an increase in liquor sales


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Bindi!
I typed this long hello, and info this morning, then the stupid computer said I wasn't logged it Ahhh, ticked me off, so I shut er down!
Anyway, I wanted to let you know, that I have an allergy stricken dog with both food and environmental issues. After switching to raw, the improvement was life changing for him. Just make sure that when you start to see these results, you don't "Rush" the transition process. You will be excited with the results, and she will be excited to eat anything you offer her!! Just remember to take it slow. It's better to stay with one protein source for a few weeks before moving to another too quickly. You don't need to worry about organs at this point. What you will be feeding her now, is better then any kibble she's eaten in the past. 
As far as the gulping goes, you may be surprised, that she won't be a gulper when she is given raw. I was also worried about this with Khan, and I am please to say that he is a very diligent chewer.
Good luck, and as magicre said, we are here to help anytime!! Just remember you need to BYO liquor!! We only go so far when it comes to sharing!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok! So I bought an organic, un-enhanced, young chicken last night and carved it... which I might add was a bit daunting because I've never actually cut apart a whole chicken before. I measured out her portion for today & split it in half. This morning for breakfast, she had a nice meaty wing and I must admit, I was amazed to watch her tentatively examine it & then dive in with gusto, like she's been devouring carcasses her whole life. LOL! I was supervising like a scared mother but she seemed to know exactly where to bite the bones & chewed them carefully... who knew?? :happy: So far, so good... no loose stools yet... didn't throw anything up. 

Oh, in regards to those tiny little rib bones & spine that are really sharp... She should be able to handle those too? I'm worrying again right??

And thanks so much to everyone for all the support and great advice! I'll keep you all posted on her progress :biggrin1:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Bindi said:


> Ok! So I bought an organic, un-enhanced, young chicken last night and carved it... which I might add was a bit daunting because I've never actually cut apart a whole chicken before. I measured out her portion for today & split it in half. This morning for breakfast, she had a nice meaty wing and I must admit, I was amazed to watch her tentatively examine it & then dive in with gusto, like she's been devouring carcasses her whole life. LOL! I was supervising like a scared mother but she seemed to know exactly where to bite the bones & chewed them carefully... who knew?? :happy: So far, so good... no loose stools yet... didn't throw anything up.
> And thanks so much to everyone for all the support and great advice! I'll keep you all posted on her progress :biggrin1:
> 
> Oh, in regards to those tiny little rib bones & spine that are really sharp... She should be able to handle those too? I'm worrying again right??



wow. you jumped right into the pool and carved you some chicken...good. that's how you do it....take that leap of faith that we're not all nuts here LOL

didja clench your fist just a little and tighten your jaw right after you heard that first crunch? 

just wait until you look forward to hearing it....what is nice...is that she ate carefully...and that pretty much indicates you do not have a gulper...although i always stay in the area where my dogs eat. 

in the beginning, you might see some shards of bone in her poo....or she might regurgitate and it will have shards of bone in it....generally freaks everyone out the first time until it is explained that it's pretty normal...which is not to say you don't keep an eye on her....but newly transitioned dogs have to get used to eating a whole new way of eating.

her teeth, her gums, her tongue, her jaw, her mouth, her entire digestive system goes through a series of changes....i call it detox, in which she is getting rid of the toxins that brought her to this place.....so in the next few months, as she gets used to eating what the universe intended...she might get pimples, she might lose a little hair...she might smell like chicken....

and then, suddenly one day, you realise your dog looks like wonder dog...and her doggie kisses don't make you run for the mouthwash..and her fur is so smooth and soft..and her eyes get this look of pure health....

it's a journey and you just step one.....i, for one, applaud you.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Grats, amazing feeling isn't it? :happy:


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahhh, thank you! It's so comforting to be reassured when I'm still so nervous... But I just know this is the best thing to do for her. (Finally!) I actually took her to work with me today so I could keep an eye on her. She pooped twice this morning (firm poops), and then just peed the rest of the day. The only thing is that she seemed pretty tired, which my coworkers noticed right away since I bring her to work with me a lot, but she was still a happy girl & in good spirits. So, I'll continue with the updates & I'm actually excited to feed her dinner soon... And I know she is too :thumb:


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes!!! That first crunch gave me the heebie-jeebies! But I got over that fairly quickly as I watched her tear that wing apart like an expert. So excited, now that the healing has begun arty:


----------



## phoDOGrapher (May 30, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> Do you know for a fact that your dog is allergic to RAW chicken, as opposed to _cooked_ chicken? Most allergy tests only test for allergic response to the cooked protein, which is different from its raw counterpart. Allergies to any raw meat in dogs is extremely rare.


I found out the hard way (3 sleepless nights letting her out constantly) that my Sadie is allergic to ALL beef - even raw farm raised and hormone free....  poor Sades. Oddly, with cooked beef and even raw marrows, her face would swell up and get itchy too, but that didn't happen with this beef. Maybe I'll give it one more try.. when I don't have anything else going on that might require me to sleep!


----------



## phoDOGrapher (May 30, 2011)

Bindi said:


> Ok, I've been researching like crazy since yesterday, read tons of testimonials and I am so excited to start this!
> Couple more questions:
> 
> 1) On preymodelraw.com, it says it's recommended to fast for one day before starting, although a few of you said I could feed her last kibble meal tonight & start raw tomorrow morning... Should I fast her, or is it not completely necessary?
> ...


My chihuahua eats like a lab. last week I gave her a treat half the size of the one I gave the German Shepherds, (she's is less than 1/10th their size.. and no this isn't something I usually do!), and she finished hers in less than half the time the sheps did (and they're big eaters too). She just breaks things in half and swallows. It's completely normal. I watch to make sure she's not choking, but she never does. I do try to give her meals in a single item (a large chicken neck, small pork riblet, or quarter of a thigh) rather than multiple smaller pieces, or she'd just vacuum those up. I wouldn't worry too much about that, unless you find your dog is prone to choking. Sometimes they'll even get it stuck, cough it back up and try again. No biggie! haha..


----------



## phoDOGrapher (May 30, 2011)

Bindi said:


> Ahhh, thank you! It's so comforting to be reassured when I'm still so nervous... But I just know this is the best thing to do for her. (Finally!) I actually took her to work with me today so I could keep an eye on her. She pooped twice this morning (firm poops), and then just peed the rest of the day. *The only thing is that she seemed pretty tired,* which my coworkers noticed right away since I bring her to work with me a lot, but she was still a happy girl & in good spirits. So, I'll continue with the updates & I'm actually excited to feed her dinner soon... And I know she is too :thumb:


My chi seems really tired after a large bony meal. My boyfriend (who is not her biggest fan) was actually worried about her the first couple of times, because he walked the dogs while i was at work and she was really sluggish (normally a little speed demon). I tried a few more times but since it kept happening, I just stopped giving her big meals. It could just be your dog getting used to it, so see if it keeps happening and adjust accordingly. Either way, she's not "sick" or anything, just ate a big meal and is digesting - I sometimes count it as a blessing! 

I guess I'm a little behind on these responses, but hey extra input might help!


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes! Any responses are much appreciated! So here's a little update... She's on her third day and just ate dinner. This morning her poop was super liquidy... And yesterday and today, it seems like the rims around her poor little eyes get all inflamed after she eats. Of course, I'm panicking and thinking that she's allergic to raw chicken as well as cooked, but I've been trying to calm myself down and chalk it up to her "detoxing"... Any input from anybody?? I think I've already had 2 rum and cokes this evening. LOL!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the rims around her eyes getting red....is something to watch....but i would bet money that it has nothing to do with the food.

if her stools are super liquidy --- how often is she pooping.....then add a little more bone and take the skin off what you're feeding. 

the beginning is the time when you adapt and she adapts...i think it's harder on the human than the dog.....two rum and cokes? what are you going to do when it's time to intro a new protein.....just tip the bottle back and swig? 

what i'm saying is your dog is transitioning...try some cool compresses on her....she is not allergic to chicken...i'd be willing to bet on that, too....

what are you feeding her these past three days? include treats and anything else she's getting..

during transition, please for your sake and hers, just feed her boney chicken.....until her stools stabilise and they will...i'm kind of thinking one of two things....you're overfeeding or there is another food in the mix....come on.....'fess up.... and i'll let you have another rum and coke...although mojitos are nice this time of year.


----------



## Bindi (Nov 17, 2010)

This morning she seems to be back to normal... Poop firmed back up and her eyes look a lot better. She is only getting bony chicken twice a day... Nothing else... And I think I know what happened: The hubby & I went to visit his mom on Saturday and we took Bindi with us. Although I instructed everyone to NOT feed her ANYTHING, I'm almost positive someone snuck her something... My mother-in-law is the type of person who thinks animals are always starving. She means well, but GRRRR!!! And of course, she is the type of person who is convinced I'm killing my dog by feeding her Raw meat. But my little pumpkin seems to be back on track... Phew!! Oh, and thanks for the mojito suggestion... Much more refreshing than rum & coke!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It is always mom's fault - LOL. Mine are the same. Mine give them candy corns and circus peanuts - the marshamllow kind.:smile::usa:Happy Fourth of July.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

moms will be moms. 

always suspect the guest who comes over and finds out your feeding raw. suspect your parents, in laws if you have them....they mean well, and it won't kill the dog....who will transition in spite of the do gooders LOL


----------

